# Smash Recipe's



## flattop (8/1/09)

I want to BIAB in the coming weeks and being new to AG and also not knowing what varieties of grains i can source in the S.E of Melbourne i am thinking about a decent SMaSH recipe but when i looked in the database there is no subcategory for SMaSH. 
Fair enough it's still AG.
Anyone who has a good tasting basic SMaSH recipe or something not to complex for an AG n00b please feel free to post!
Remember KISS.

Flat


----------



## peas_and_corn (9/1/09)

SMaSH?


----------



## Supra-Jim (9/1/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> SMaSH?



I was thinking the same thing!!! But wondered if it were so obvious that asking would make me look like a bigger fool than i already am!!! Thanks P&C!! :icon_cheers: 

Cheeers

SJ


----------



## jonocarroll (9/1/09)

At a guess: Single Malt and Single Hop???


----------



## Lachlan (9/1/09)

Single Malt and Single Hop.

Try Ross' Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale, awesome beer and easy to make. All items required can be purchased online and from any of the sponsors.

Good Luck.
Lachlan


----------



## jonocarroll (9/1/09)

Does Ross' NS Summer Ale count as SMaSH? Sure, it's mainly MO, but there's 0.4kg (8%) Torrefied Wheat. I've never really heard of the conditions, bu does SMaSH allow adjuncts? I've just brewed this one and I am really getting a good impression of this hop.


----------



## jonocarroll (9/1/09)

As for answering the OP... I found this recipe posted, but doesn't seem to be (AFAIK) in the RecipeDB.

[post="396395"]SMaSH Pale Ale - Linky (Post #11)[/post] Just note that the batch size is 54L. Looks pretty good, I may even add it to my lineup of planned beers.

Good luck.


----------



## flattop (9/1/09)

Thanks guys.. lost the thread...now found it again.
You got it Quantum
Only because i don't want a big financial burden for my first grain purchase.
I cold stretch it for a few other ingredients but i already have Cascade, Amarillo, Nelson, Newport and Hersbrucker hops.
Looking for 20-30 IBU's and a single grain if possible.

I didn't find Ross's Summer Ale, the database is just too big, we need a better way of searching it.
Anyhow i found Tony's summer ale which will do just fine
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=368

I have Hersbrucker which i believe can be substituted for Hallertauer, but what could i use for a substitute for Pride of Ringwood, Cascade????


----------



## jonocarroll (9/1/09)

flattop said:


> I didn't find Ross's Summer Ale, the database is just too big, we need a better way of searching it.


+1 

I've had a few issues with looking for recipes too. Anyhoo - use the 'More Search Options' link that comes up when you click search up the top of the page, then you can Filter By Member Name (Ross) and search for 'Summer Ale'. Cheers to peas_and_corn for this advice when I was searching for the same recipe.

Just in case that doesn't work... Here.

Still not certain about the use of adjuncts. Anyone know the answer?

Cheers.


----------



## flattop (9/1/09)

thanks found it with the search.
This looks easier as i have the hops already.


----------



## jonocarroll (9/1/09)

flattop said:


> I have Hersbrucker which i believe can be substituted for Hallertauer, but what could i use for a substitute for Pride of Ringwood, Cascade????


Wait... wasn't the point of this to do single malt and SINGLE HOP? Using two kinda seems to defeat the purpose. The Pale Ale I linked to above is SMaSH. Uses POR though - I'll gladly stand corrected, but isn't Cascade distinctively different to POR? Palmer's 'How To Brew' suggests Cluster as a substitute for POR, but either way you'd need to purchase, and may as well stick with the recipe.


----------



## Barramundi (9/1/09)

ive made a simple one and one beer using 5 kgs of traditional ale and 60 gms(30+30)northern brewer , turned out ok given the reports of those involved in the victorian xmas in july swap of last year ...


----------



## flattop (9/1/09)

See your point Quantum, but in fact the point of it wasn't style, it was to ease into AG with a simple recipe "for an AG Noob" without having to buy too many different grains, problem is my "local suppliers" web site doesn't list many varieties of grain they are generic "pils" or "wheat" i came across SMASH and thought it was a good way to start. Yes POR is probably different to Cascade, i was looking more at IBU range...
Anyhow i am looking at all suggestions and what i make will depend more on what i can get from the supplier rather than which style i want.

P.S i may switch suppliers...


----------



## Bribie G (9/1/09)

With those hops you would probably be looking more at an APA and maybe you should be going for a BB ale malt. If you are ordering from Ross note that not only is BB cheaper than imports but a 5kg quantity attracts a further discount as opposed to ordering just 3 or 4 kg.
If you are looking for a bit more colour of course you could add 30g of a black or chocolate steeping malt but that still leaves the brew as a single malt as the small amount of steeping grains can't really be considered as a second malt as such.

With my Pom AGs I have just been going Maris Otter with varying bits of crystal (which I still steep as I have read that putting crystal in at dough in is a. - no advantage and b. - can result in tannin extraction.)


----------



## Hutch (9/1/09)

Barramundi said:


> ive made a simple one and one beer using 5 kgs of traditional ale and 60 gms(30+30)northern brewer , turned out ok given the reports of those involved in the victorian xmas in july swap of last year ...



I can vouch for this one - was a standout beer IMHO. Enlightened me that you could make such a tasty brew without a convoluted grain bill or hopping schedule.
Plenty of hop varieties would suit a SMaSH recipe. Amarillo, Nelson Sauvin, Southern Cross, Galaxy just to name a few. Depends what flavour's you're after.

With a single malt (say an Ale or Pils), my advice would be to mash pretty high (66-68), and keep the IBU's at the lower end (25-30), as the simple malt character could be easily overpowered with excessive hops.

I think for memory, Barra's "One Malt One Hop Ale" used WY1318 London ale, which worked really well.

Hutch.


----------



## flattop (9/1/09)

Would like to order from Ross but i think the 5 kilo postage costs to Melbourne would outweigh the benefits.
I know of 2 suppliers in SE melb i just need to suss out what they have... 
Anyhow it's all good, still learning....


----------



## Bribie G (9/1/09)

flattop said:


> Would like to order from Ross but i think the 5 kilo postage costs to Melbourne would outweigh the benefits.
> I know of 2 suppliers in SE melb i just need to suss out what they have...
> Anyhow it's all good, still learning....



If you are 'registered' with Craftbrewer maybe just do a 'ghost' shop and see what the freight costs would be - I do that all the time and adjust order to get more bang for buck. You might be surprised as 5k isn't all that big and look at all the Ebay stuff that gets freighted around Australia every day.


----------



## Sully (9/1/09)

Bit late I know, but I found the Nelson Sauvin recipe on Craftbrewers site, along with few other gems.

LINKY

:beer:


----------



## sav (10/1/09)

flattop said:


> I want to BIAB in the coming weeks and being new to AG and also not knowing what varieties of grains i can source in the S.E of Melbourne i am thinking about a decent SMaSH recipe but when i looked in the database there is no subcategory for SMaSH.
> Fair enough it's still AG.
> Anyone who has a good tasting basic SMaSH recipe or something not to complex for an AG n00b please feel free to post!
> Remember KISS.
> ...



Try a all wheat single hop Trent won beer of show bitter and twisted,tasted awsome


----------



## Trent (10/1/09)

All wheat _is_ a single malt beer, (and thanks, sav, I thought it tasted great aswell,) but to be 100% honest, while not an overly difficult beer to make, 100% wheat is a little more difficult for your first all grain beer. 
You will find that you need to stir in about 10% by weight of rice hulls, as wheat has no hulls, otherwise you are almost certain to get a stuck mash. Just stick with a pale malt, I would use a good quality malt like Maris Otter (but that is just my opinion), and then either make it a malt driven beer by adding most, or all of your hops at the start of the boil, or use something that you can use a reasonable amount in the back 15 mins, and not have it too hoppy.
I would suggest trying to make it easy to drink to start with, rather than ridiculously bitter or hoppy. I would look at 100% maris otter, go about 25IBU with either cascasde or nelson (though hersbrucker would be nice aswell), add about 30g of said hop at flame-out, and ferment with an english or american yeast (S-04 or US-05 for the drieds, or 1028 and 1056 for the wyeasts).
Wont be world shattering, but it will be a very enjoyable beer. Just dont expect to get a high efficiency, and be happily surprised if you get over 65%. Good luck with it,
Trent


----------



## flattop (10/1/09)

Yup, not looking to break any records, just a simple schedule so i get the process right.


----------



## MVZOOM (10/1/09)

BIAB gets rid of the issue of stuck sparges. 

CHeers - Mike


----------



## Trent (10/1/09)

Oops, didnt read that part. If ya want a light, easy quaffing beer, then go 100% wheat, 100% amarillo, 15IBU, ferment with US-05.
T.


----------



## flattop (10/1/09)

That looks pretty straightforward


----------



## buttersd70 (10/1/09)

Alternatively, 100% MO to 1040 mashed at 67C, 100%EKG. [email protected], [email protected]/o, whetever [email protected] to bring to 24IBU. Nottingham or s04.


----------

